# Who's a Good Researcher/Fact Finder?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

How many deer have died from CWD and how many have died from EHD?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

The answer is of course unknown due to the nature of Hemorrhagic Diseases in which highly virulent strains of the virus may kill a deer within 1 to 3 days. Add to that fact that a lot of people mistake another HD(Bluetongue and its 5 subtypes) for EHD(which has two subtypes) and the facts become even more clouded. There's no doubt more deer have been infected and died with any one of those 7 sub types of HD's than CWD but to give specific numbers would be impossible. 

I willl supply you with a map though that shows the distribution of the disease from 1980 to 2003 (see pg 6)http://www.uga.edu/scwds/HD.pdf


----------



## Wayne Sitton (Sep 15, 2009)

There is of course no solid exact number or way of knowing for sure. Tons of modeling has been conducted an the best official guess is that less than 500 animals have died of CWD and over 3 million have died of EHD and Blue tongue. Interestingly enough everyone thinks this is a southern disease when in fact the first known case was discovered in New Jersey and the second one in Michigan! Fortunatly it is transfered via nat bites so it seems to be much more prevelent in the southern states. Hope this helps....


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Viewing the two disease simply based on mortality is a simplistic approach. The mechanism's behind EHD, both it's transmission and how the virus works are well understood. CWD is a prion based disease and it's transmission and how the disease functions are not well understood. Deer have been getting EHD for centuries and it has not tangibly impacted the deer population in this country. CWD is an unknown that has the potential to have a significant impact on both the resource and if it manages to cross the species barrier as has occurred with other prion based diseases, on human populations. That is why increasing emphasis is placed on trying to stop the spread of CWD, not because of how many deer it has killed. Implying that CWD is unimportant because it has so far resulted in relatively few cervid deaths is both naive and shortsighted, if one has a valid concern about the future potential of the resource.


----------

